# Martin DX1 ?



## Thames (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello !

I just tried a Martin DX1 at the store and Im very impressed.

Should I spent $$ on this one, or another one that will give more bang for buck ?


----------



## JohnEsmokes (Sep 9, 2009)

Acoustic guitars aren't cars so there's nothing extra under the hood that you're gonna get for a straight acoustic. The most important elements to consider are:
1. does it sound good/great?
2. is it comfortable for me?
3. Is it well made (solid top? bracing, neck etc..)
4. (least important) does it look good 

As far as I know the Dx1's are highly thought of for a good budget guitar. Otherwise check out Seagull (hand-made in Quebec) if you want a really good deal.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Hundreds of dollars is a lot to play for a guitar made of formica.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

Said it before and I'll say it again. 

At that level of quality, you are paying for the Martin name, but they are all but telling you up front that you aren't getting Martin quality. 

For my money, you're better off paying the same price and buying the higher end of a name that carries less cachet. 

In other words, I would rather have a $1000 Seagull/Guild/Blueridge/Garrison etc., than a $1000 Martin. 

My two cents.


----------



## BoldAsLove (Jul 31, 2009)

look for a used d15, the older ones sound great and play great!


----------

